# Najdi sheep kids from Saudia arabia



## Naef hajaya (Dec 3, 2012)

==




===


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!   Just beautiful.   I love the coloring.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 3, 2012)

Wish we get more different breeds in the US. I like these sheeps!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 4, 2012)

They are so sweet looking!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2012)

Can you tell us a little more about them? Are they mainly used for meat, wool, or dairy? They are gorgeous, really really wish I had some!


----------



## Naef hajaya (Dec 6, 2012)

Baymule said:
			
		

> Can you tell us a little more about them? Are they mainly used for meat, wool, or dairy? They are gorgeous, really really wish I had some!


for meat and dairy


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2012)

How many kilograms when they are grown up.


----------



## Naef hajaya (Dec 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How many kilograms when they are grown up.


ewe 65kg 
ram 80kg


----------



## dogsrule (Dec 7, 2012)

What a lovely looking breed. Haven't heard of them before.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, pretty good sizes!


----------



## Naef hajaya (Dec 7, 2012)

dogsrule said:
			
		

> What a lovely looking breed. Haven't heard of them before.


add me in facbook to see more of sheeps and goats


----------



## margies misfit menagerie (Dec 9, 2012)

beautiful.


----------

